# What is best to Eat before a race



## orlando3522 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a race this Saturday, infact it's my first race. What should I eat for breakfast before the race? 
I need to not have my stomach hurt me.
Also is gateraid the best thing to have in my two water bottles?


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Its personal preference but I like to make scrambled eggs (2 eggs) and 2 pieces of toast with butter on them and a glass of OJ. It doesn't make me feel stuffed, but its enough food to give me the energy I require for the next 2-3 hours. Others I know prefer Oatmeal with fruit in it, cereal w/ banana and one of my friends makes pancakes. Its all what works for you. 

I wouldn't put sports drink in both bottles, but your stomach likely reacts differently than mine. It really depends on the length of the race/temperature/etc. to determine how much water you will require. In a 60km race I usually only bring 1 bottle unless its scorching hot. If I do bring 2, I usually make sure that one is strictly water.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*When not What*

When you eat is also important.

Part of your training was learning what to eat/drink before and during hard efforts. Look at your training and let it be your guide.

My preride/prerace breakfast is oatmeal, an orange/banana, some nuts and a coke. Quantity and timing vary depending on distance and intensity.


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

*Take the day off and read.....*

http://www.hammernutrition.com/

Read the knowledge section.

PS. I am not a coach and I dont work for Hammer. As a matter of fact I dont even use their products. 

I have found that their information to be very helpful. 

Good luck at the race! 

Gall


----------



## orlando3522 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you guys for the quick responses. 
My breakfast is usually Soy yogurt with fruit and granola clusters with some tea. 

The race is only 17miles/5 laps. but it's a hard one.

Also I have NOOO training lol..


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Gall said:


> http://www.hammernutrition.com/
> 
> Read the knowledge section.
> 
> ...



+1
Except I use their products.:thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I prefer to dine on the souls of my previously vanquished opponents.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I prefer to dine on the souls of my previously vanquished opponents.


everyone knows that sould have limited nutritional value. Hearts (and livers) though .... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

if its hot cold cereal whole grain

if its cold hot cereal cold grain

and coffee hot even if its hot out, just drink a little less. 

for that short a ride the extra bottle might be more of a pain than anything else. i would say eat, get loose, and take water...good luck


----------

